# Thanksgiving Potato Salad



## debthecook (Nov 20, 2004)

Some friends of mine and a cousin live in Miami.  THey always include a nice cold potato salad with their Thanksgiving meal.  Anyone in the warmer parts of the US make a potato salad for Thanksgiving?.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 20, 2004)

*Thanksgiving potato salad*

Come to think of it I never had potato salad for Thanksgiving 'til I lived in Florida. I've never made it for Thanksgiving.

If we have potatoes for Thanksgiving I make mashed potatoes. I don't make mashed potatoes that often but a holiday meal is one of the times I do.


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 20, 2004)

I only have mashed potatoes on Thanksgiving (I mean I eat them year round, but that is the only kind I serve on Thanksgiving).  Maybe it is a Florida thing?  I also had never seen anyone serve macaroni and cheese with Thanksgiving dinner until I moved to South Carolina.  But everyone I know here does.  They also serve rice and gravy instead of mashed potatoes and gravy.  Rice seems to be a bigger part of the diet here than potatoes overall.  Of course they used to grow rice here, so I guess it makes sense.

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 20, 2004)

Yes I have had it on Thanksgiving.  When my SIL did it at her house we always had it.  But now I do it at my house and I never think about it.  We have it at Christmas too with ham.


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 21, 2004)

We had potato salad one Thankgiving because we did a potluck.  It worked for us, so my Grandma did not spend all day in the kitchen.  If we had the traditional type dinner she would have spent all day in the kitchen.  This was in Kansas where we had the potato salad for Thanksgiving.

Mac and cheese seems like in everyday dish for Thanksgiving, but I guess so are mashed potatoes.


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 21, 2004)

Usually only see potato salad at pot lucks.  Yes, even at Thanksgiving pot lucks.


----------

